# Fitting a vice in van



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi all. I'm wanting to fit a vice in my van. I think it's something that could come in very handy. I'm after some ideas and advice if anyone has done the same. 
I'm going to have to fit it so it's extendable so what ever I put in the vice clears the van. I'll post some pictures of the van just to see if anyone has any better ideas than I have. Thanks in advance . Rob





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

Anyone ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funkydunk (Aug 16, 2016)

Nice racking. Usually the manufacturers will have their own vice. Why don't you look at their website for ideas.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Quite a lot of stuff on web e.g.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/ideas-mounting-vise-48299/


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Is that a B.Gas ex fleet van Rob?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Is this just a thread to show off how well you've kitted your van out??

If so, I like it  well done, you have a nice set up!

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beemerjohn (May 26, 2017)

I've got a fold down one, it's stored upright where you have your fire extinguishers. I'll get a photo when it's not ****ing down 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

Beemerjohn said:


> I've got a fold down one, it's stored upright where you have your fire extinguishers. I'll get a photo when it's not ****ing down
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be good thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

It is a British gas van. These pictures were taken when I first got then van. I can assure you it doesn't look like this now hahaha it's a tip at the minute
I did look at the manufactures own system and it's crazy money. To be honest it's not something I'm going to use all the time. It will just come in handy from time to time. It came about as I have my grandads old ( very old ) small swivel base vice which I've stripped and in the process of re painting and fitting some new jaw plates to. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

nbray67 said:


> Is that a B.Gas ex fleet van Rob?


I work for bg pal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

rob warrington said:


> I work for bg pal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Snap!


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

nbray67 said:


> Snap!


What patch ? Installations or repair ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

rob warrington said:


> What patch ? Installations or repair ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha ha.

The dreaded Safety Assurance pal.

Smart Metering though. Auditor covering South Yorks and Humberside.


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

nbray67 said:


> Ha ha.
> 
> The dreaded Safety Assurance pal.
> 
> Smart Metering though. Auditor covering South Yorks and Humberside.


Haha well I've defo been told I'm allowed to fit this to my van hahaha 
Our SA eng is a top bloke over on south warrington. So it's mostly a pleasant experience when he comes out tbh haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

I've looked for some box section and square plate 150mm sq. around £30 plus however much a welder will charge for the time to fabricate it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

rob warrington said:


> Haha well I've defo been told I'm allowed to fit this to my van hahaha
> Our SA eng is a top bloke over on south warrington. So it's mostly a pleasant experience when he comes out tbh haha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wasn't questioning your intentions buddy. :thumb:

I just recognised the racking and consumables etc.

I'm one of the 'nice' SA guys, at least that's what my engineers tell me!!!


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

nbray67 said:


> I wasn't questioning your intentions buddy. :thumb:
> 
> I just recognised the racking and consumables etc.
> 
> I'm one of the 'nice' SA guys, at least that's what my engineers tell me!!!


haha you wanna see mine and the other upgrade lads van, like summat out the A team haha all completely necessary of course haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Haha I noticed this being BG aswell - another BG guy here - ASC


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

BGB warrants in the house! LOL


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

wayne451 said:


> BGB warrants in the house! LOL


Hijack thread for BG sorry OP lol.
Wayne spineyside?


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Hijack thread for BG sorry OP lol.
> Wayne spineyside?


No.

Hattersley.

(I only work there, I don't live there! :lol


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Haha I noticed this being BG aswell - another BG guy here - ASC


asc Stockport ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Leicester bud 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

wayne451 said:


> BGB warrants in the house! LOL


Can't help with the vice I'm afraid but warrant runs were great days out for me when I was on the tools.

Some lovely customers out there, enough said.


----------



## Beemerjohn (May 26, 2017)

Beemerjohn said:


> I've got a fold down one, it's stored upright where you have your fire extinguishers. I'll get a photo when it's not ****ing down
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk






This comes in really handy if I need to drill/file/cut something I cant safely hold on site. You defo need one.

John.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

Not r the most exciting of pictures I know. It through I would share anyway haha 
This was my grandads and it's a good few years older than me ( 36 ) so it may be 40 year old. 
Looks a bit better anyway 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

Update. ( still not very interesting I know ) but thought I'd share. Hopefully it will come in very useful ha

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ben4012 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nicely done. Should be BG blue not hammerite smooth.


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

Nice one, good job, thanks for posting Rob.

Colour match is not too bad against the van..!


----------

